# Any more of these on here?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL

Fair play life on the open road. Don't think I could hack it. Its definitely original mate, I'll give you that.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Wow, real life pikeys :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

8) Looks like you had a really enjoyable time there John, cruising along without a care in the world

We have a horsebox and thats as slow, there is something nice about knowing you could'nt get where your going any quicker anyway so why get stresses, whereas drving a quick car you always feel like your being held up

And when these knobs do overtake you can wave your fists at the young hooligans :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I agree. Going with the flow makes a nice change, doesn't it?

A lot more stress free than having to overtake everyone and everything simply because you can.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ahem. I used to enjoy drivin ga 2CV for same reason - there is only one speed that you are going to get anywhere, and you generally dont get held up by much, since they are all behind you. :lol:

It makes for stress free driving, and one allows time for journies, so no need to have to hurry.

Great van John. Are spares hard to come by?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

you probably know this, but on the horsebox we found keeping the tyre pressures correct made a huge difference


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Tony, yes I watch them - all at 35 psi is perfect and he glides along even over sleeping policemen


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Cheers Tony, yes I watch them - all at 35 psi is perfect and he glides along even over sleeping policemen


I think ours have to be around 45-50psi but then I guess they need to be if you carrying 2 600kg horses


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

John- I will get the Metro Turbo out and we can have an old timers meet......although only if you promise not to wear that jumper in the second picture again!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Widget said:


> Wow, real life pikeys :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whats wrong with this? Â£1 from Newton Abbott tip.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I apologise now should I strip the bright work and paint when I over take ya...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, real life pikeys :wink:
> ...


OK the knives are coming out Mr Socks










and you call me pikey :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ResB said:


> I apologise now should I strip the bright work and paint when I over take ya...


and I'll have that lead off your roof too :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Hey I have a pair of sandals like them, but sorry I dont have them pikey sox.

Should be fun with the knives on Bramble Bank in an F8 on Sunday 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You may be on your own if its F8


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

John - are you taking 'Billy' to the VBOA (Vauxhall-Bedford-Opel Association) annual rally at Billing Aquadrome, near Northampton, next weekend, 12th/13th July? It's a huge gathering of everything GM, last year there were several vans like yours on the Bedford club area. There's a huge autojumble too, could be a good place to sell some of those spares.

I'll be there (probably on the Sunday) in my Monaro


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Imagine tha we both had a TT once? Hard to believe eh?

Hows the Mrs and life?

We are touring Dorset that weekend maty, maybe next year, a good idea though.

J


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So you're going cruising of a different type now then?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> So you're going cruising of a different type now then?


Shhh - he doesnt want Helen to find out :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kell said:


> So you're going cruising of a different type now then?


 :lol:

Instead of going out cottaging ...he takes the bloody cottage with him! :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Exactly that.
> 
> (Must get a job though soon ) :?


Thought you had one ? Not Sailing Today but Practical Boats or similar


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nah Rob. His boss was a t0sser. Or was it that John was a t0sser and his boss wasn't? :lol:

He's now a professional unemployed camper! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just a free spirit with open roads ahead....










Still got my tiny black roadster Rob - remember? 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TTotal said:


> On a nice evening instead of gawping at senseless tv we simply drive off the drive and park up at Hill Head and or Lepe Beach or Bosham or Hayling - options are endless.
> 
> Put simply, we are enjoying dogging


Enjoy it john


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Chaved up I don't think, we were actually looking at the camper option 
but a VW option


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Just a free spirit with open roads ahead....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep we met with Donna at a pub near Aldermaston!

By a wierd coincidence that roadster was bought in Lyme Regis, where you'll probably be taking Billy on your Dorset trip


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

John is the stig....

of the dump :lol:

only joking john, it looks great fun-I would love something like that !!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

garyc said:


> Ahem. I used to enjoy drivin ga 2CV for same reason - there is only one speed that you are going to get anywhere, and you generally dont get held up by much, since they are all behind you. :lol:
> 
> It makes for stress free driving, and one allows time for journies, so no need to have to hurry.
> 
> Great van John. Are spares hard to come by?


We used to have a Bond Bug - same sort of reason. The journey was the adventure, not the destination....

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> THE REAL PIC STOLEN BY THE TTF POLICE... so here is a similar Bedford to Billy


You do make me chuckle John! Nothing was stolen fella!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Bond Bug ? Cant imagine you both in that one!!!


OMG. It would be unstable on 3 wheels let alone on 2!! 

:wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Ours was the one on the left....

And yes, it was cosy with both of us inside, and very scary when it got up on two wheels!










 :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

lol:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

garyc said:


> I used to enjoy drivin ga 2CV for same reason - there is only one speed that you are going to get anywhere,


Over 30 years ago I raced a 2CV across poor mountain roads in Spain.
I was driving my friend's Marcos 1600GT and it was a close run thing :roll: ;
the rear shocks had gone and so if we went over about 45 mph, the wooden chassis would bounce along the road surface and start smouldering.
Up every climb we left the 2CV for dead (at our 45 mph) but down every descent it would belt back past us at a rate of knotts :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

GET KNOTTED :lol:


----------

